# how can one not like restos



## spoker (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2018)

Marty let me ride his for Christmas once. Thanks @cyclingday 
Love this one.


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 20, 2018)

I don’t like Restos, I love them! Keep them coming!


----------



## GTV (Apr 20, 2018)

To each their own. 

I prefer an original because if I scratch it, which I inevitably will, it only ads character and doesn’t make me sick that I ruined a $$$$ paint job. I feel like that allows me to enjoy it as the original owner did and not be overly paranoid and cautious about damaging something that I’ve sunk a lot of time and money into. 
     Also, no matter how good a resto is, it will never be exactly how it left the factory. Paint may be ever so slightly off, pin stripes not done accurately, or whatever. A lot of restored bikes are over restored, having a level of perfection that wasn’t possible on an assembly line. Flaws equal character, and that’s what is important to me. You do what’s important to you.


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 20, 2018)

If they are done correctly I like them--this means factory colors correctly applied e.g. no base coat/clear coat, correct parts and hardware, etc... . I don't particularly care for them when people take liberties--these are called customs, refurbished or whatever but not restorations. I know we are beating a dead horse here but that's my take. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikes62557 (Apr 20, 2018)

There are Bikes out there that their condition is well past "Patina" (maybe brush painted that destroyed the originality) and are only good for scrap or be cannibalized for parts. That is the ones I like to bring back to as new as possible. It is hard not to over restore if you do not keep in mind what you want it to be. You can try to make an example of what the Factory made or the shiniest Bike at the Show. I prefer the close to Original as possible route. I also like Original bikes but I enjoy the work it takes to redo a bike more than collecting bikes. We all have our work to do, restore what needs restored and preserve what needs to be preserved and respect anyone who does either.  Thanks for the CABE


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 20, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> If they are done correctly I like them--this means factory colors correctly applied e.g. no base coat/clear coat, correct parts and hardware, etc... . I don't particularly care for them when people take liberties--these are called customs, refurbished or whatever but not restorations. I know we are beating a dead horse here but that's my take. V/r Shawn



They're only original once.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 20, 2018)

I like to have fun with old stuff. old bikes included. don't worry about correct or too nice of a paint job. my 49 B-6 was brush painted red over original blue and white. it was totally rusted to poop underneath, with big pits where the tank must have held dirt. going to some day paint it black and crème, and I have added all the fenders and stuff that it did not have when I got it 30 years ago. base coat/clear coat and buffed to perfection. "over restored". maybe even get stuff chromed. I wouldn't repaint a nice original... or even a crummy original. I don't think I'd buy another bike to "restore", this will be the only one. my next bike will be an original bike with all the parts.


----------



## oldy57 (Apr 20, 2018)

This bike was restored back in the later 1980's. Lots of NOS parts on it. I did not do it, bought it a few years ago. I have not ridden it and the original owner may not have put more than a mile or 2 on it. This is my only restored bike and love it but I am scared of damaging it. I do have patina bikes and love them too.


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 20, 2018)

And the debate goes on. I’m confused why there is a debate over original vs restoration. If someone with skills decides to buy a bike and go through the time and expense of restoring it, why all the negativity. Most restorations start off with a bike or parts that are way beyond original. We take these less then desirable components and pour our blood and sweat into them to recreate the beauty and appeal that they represented when new. I am very proud of the restoration work that I have done over the years. I rarely share pictures of my work on this site because of the lack of appreciation, which is truly a shame.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 20, 2018)

bikecrazy said:


> And the debate goes on. I’m confused why there is a debate over original vs restoration. If someone with skills decides to buy a bike and go through the time and expense of restoring it, why all the negativity. Most restorations start off with a bike or parts that are way beyond original. We take these less then desirable components and pour our blood and sweat into them to recreate the beauty and appeal that they represented when new. I am very proud of the restoration work that I have done over the years. I rarely share pictures of my work on this site because of the lack of appreciation, which is truly a shame.



I go back and forth on this one. LOL
I repainted two of them for the reason you said. I started with a few rough parts, bought parts at swap meets and made a whole bike. I love them, but would rather have an original. I'm not very set in my opinion one way or the other. They're all beautiful works of art to me. Barry


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 20, 2018)

Although I prefer original, I've got nothing against restos and in fact I own both kinds. Each have their own merits.
I usually don't put much thought in what people dislike.
I have the "block" option that takes care of that.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 20, 2018)

They're only original once, but there's a 10 year old kid somewhere inside of me that loves to see them sparkle and shine!


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 20, 2018)

2jakes said:


> Although I prefer original, I've got nothing against restos and in fact I own both kinds. Each have their own merits.
> I usually don't put much thought in what people dislike.
> I have the "block" option that takes care of that.



That's a good way of putting it.


----------



## spoker (Apr 20, 2018)

how about we dont argue and just enjoy what ya like!!


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 20, 2018)

Bikes62557 said:


> There are Bikes out there that their condition is well past "Patina" (maybe brush painted that destroyed the originality) and are only good for scrap or be cannibalized for parts. That is the ones I like to bring back to as new as possible. It is hard not to over restore if you do not keep in mind what you want it to be. You can try to make an example of what the Factory made or the shiniest Bike at the Show. I prefer the close to Original as possible route. I also like Original bikes but I enjoy the work it takes to redo a bike more than collecting bikes. We all have our work to do, restore what needs restored and preserve what needs to be preserved and respect anyone who does either.  Thanks for the CABE
> 
> View attachment 791884
> 
> View attachment 791885



The bike I posted above was a rusty poorly


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 20, 2018)

I love restorations, originals, and there’s nothing wrong with using whatever you want, have, or can afford to put, or keep an old bike in the wind either.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 20, 2018)

Restorations a are fun to do, so I would never discourage someone from taking on a nice project.
I would only encourage them to take on something that cannot easily be done.
A bike that you're not likely to find any other way, or even something that very few people have ever seen before.
Most of the common bikes can be found in fair to excellent original condition, so spending the time and expense to gather and restore one, is kind of futile.
The education gleaned from a quality restoration project is priceless.
So be prepared to spend whatever it takes, have fun, and give something back to the hobby for the next generation to enjoy.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 20, 2018)

Well said @cyclingday


----------



## Driftpr (Apr 20, 2018)

*All original from the original owner!!!!! I like both original and restore!!!!*


----------



## Dgoldman (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Jon Olson (Apr 21, 2018)

I showed the man at the swap meet that his frame wasn’t a Schwinn and got it for half price. Never stopped until all the peices of the “puzzle” were found. How quick more than ten years can pass!


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Apr 21, 2018)

Imagine if you will, you got a 1953 step-side Pickup (don't know what made me come up with that, but bear with me), and you go take that old rusty truck and get it restored to showroom condition! All your time and energy that went into restoring that old truck should give you a sense of pride and accomplishment, knowing that you not only rescued it, but made it pretty again! 

By the way, I do have plans to restore my 1964 Typhoon, so I can pass it down to my nephew one day. I plan to keep it as original as possible - no "new" (Made In China) parts will be allowed! NOS parts only! Just my strict guidelines that I go by.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 21, 2018)

I figure if this is all you started with then do whatever you want with it.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 21, 2018)

5782341b77vl said:


> Imagine if you will, you got a 1953 step-side Pickup (don't know what made me come up with that, but bear with me), and you go take that old rusty truck and get it restored to showroom condition! All your time and energy that went into restoring that old truck should give you a sense of pride and accomplishment, knowing that you not only rescued it, but made it pretty again!
> 
> By the way, I do have plans to restore my 1964 Typhoon, so I can pass it down to my nephew one day. I plan to keep it as original as possible - no "new" (Made In China) parts will be allowed! NOS parts only! Just my strict guidelines that I go by.







*It was restored by the local GM dealer to 1946 standards *
*including the **straight 6 stove-bolt engine.*
*It was to be his recreational toy. Owner took it for a spin to nearby city.*
*To make a long story short, the owner was not comfortable with 
1946 features!
I became the owner soon after. 
I added some original features and kept it..."as is".
 The next thing I need to do is change all four tires.
 This work truck was not meant to have whitewalls.*


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 22, 2018)

Generally speaking, I personally do not care for a restored bike, they don't really do anything for me, and would never restore one myself. I generally only collect bikes with pretty decent original paint, because that is what I like. Although I do have a couple that have heavier patina than the others.

However there are some restored bikes that make me say "WOW!" because they are truly amazing. (For example the black and red C model or the Roadmaster that are a couple posts above, I literally said WOW when I saw them.)

Bottom line is, do whatever floats your boat and makes YOU happy.


----------

